
Gear 1.0 – iOS Web Browser for Geek - anglon
https://gear4.app
======
anglon
Hi, I'm the founder of this product. This is a powerful web browser lets you
enjoy the simple, fast, secure, well-designed and exclusive browsing
experience.

It provided the best dark mode for websites, and you can also debug, inspect
elements on your phone.

It's also supported adblock, full-screen mode, Markdown/JSON viewer and more.

Hope you enjoy it. I'm looking for your feedback.

